# Mid Size Tractor Recomendations



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm looking for recommendations on a mid size tractor (JD 4066R or similar, approx 65hp) with a Metal Pless or HLA blade. What blades are you running and what is you opinion / production rates on them. I would be using this on a 4 acre apartment, 2 acre commercial plaza, and a couple smaller half or so acre lots.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Wrong size tractor for those size lots


----------



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

Triple L said:


> Wrong size tractor for those size lots


What would you recommend?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I’d like to see a screenshot of the lots involved but I’ve never seen an apartment complex that I’d rather plow with a tractor than a skid steer if given the option.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Eagleviewpm said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a mid size tractor (JD 4066R or similar, approx 65hp) with a Metal Pless or HLA blade. What blades are you running and what is you opinion / production rates on them. I would be using this on a 4 acre apartment, 2 acre commercial plaza, and a couple smaller half or so acre lots.


There's several factors that play into deciding the piece of equipment used.
Layout 
Longest push length
Type of snow moist or dry
Low or high snowfall area
So how about more information


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Eagleviewpm said:


> What would you recommend?


Absolute minimum of a 5 series, ideally 6 series


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

With the limited info provided I wouldnt see why a 65HP wouldnt work for that acerage. I think a 6 series would be alot of tractor for a 1/2 acre lot or for that matter an apartment complex of any size. 
I wouldnt pick a skid for the simple fact that you stated at least 4 properties on this route and unless they are really close that would be a pain.
I'd go with a 6-11 wing plow or 8' pusher if equipped with loader and a cheap standard 3pt blower just in case you need to blow back piles or have the capabilities to blow parking stalls (if aplicable).


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd think too, a 4 acre apartment complex - that ain't nothing like a Lowes parking lot probably, just a bunch of small parking lots more than likely.

I dunno, I'd think if it's truly a cut up apartment complex, I'd want manuverability, depending on the push lengths, 4 or 5 series. Then just thought about how flat is the pavement, is it sloped to center down sorta narrow runs?

You guys with skid steers got way more luck than me - it'd be a demo derby in that lot with my guys running one.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's my worst parking lot. My x720 with broom or blower and 1025r with pusher excel here. For several years I only had to deal with "stupid van" parked at the end of the west run, after pushing west, the piles get pushed north.
This year "stupid Impala" started parking at the other end of the lower garages.
"Stupid van" parks in front of the first door, on the end.








Here shows the north run, to the pile.








Here is " stupid Impala" at other end of garages.








Here's the small parking area between the garages.








Here's a few from the far end of the lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> There's several factors that play into deciding the piece of equipment used.
> Layout
> Longest push length
> Type of snow moist or dry
> ...


Until we get these answers everyone is whizzing into the wind.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Until we get these answers everyone is whizzing into the wind.


And it seems I'm always the last one to duck too.... I just may be officially retired today!!!!


----------



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

BUFF said:


> There's several factors that play into deciding the piece of equipment used.
> Layout
> Longest push length
> Type of snow moist or dry
> ...


Longest Push is about 425ft, there are 2 main sections one is 2 acres the other is 1.5 then some lanes etc.
Snow is a mix - Southern Ontario


----------



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

Triple L said:


> Absolute minimum of a 5 series, ideally 6 series


Ok, so what's your opinion on a Deere 5115R or Kubota M5-111 with a 10-16 or 10-17 blade? Loader arms or not?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Eagleviewpm said:


> Ok, so what's your opinion on a Deere 5115R or Kubota M5-111 with a 10-16 or 10-17 blade? Loader arms or not?


Too small of tractor for the plows mentioned and you'll likely tweak the arms with an angle plow on a loader especially one in that size range of tractor.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Eagleviewpm said:


> Ok, so what's your opinion on a Deere 5115R or Kubota M5-111 with a 10-16 or 10-17 blade? Loader arms or not?


You won't run a 10-16 on a 5 series... I have a 10-16 live edge on a m110gx or m6-111 equivalent and it's on its knees on a heavy storm... 9-15 at the absolute most... Will sell ya my Kubota in the spring of your interested, Kitchener Ontario


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Triple L said:


> You won't run a 10-16 on a 5 series... I have a 10-16 live edge on a m110gx or m6-111 equivalent and it's on its knees on a heavy storm... 9-15 at the absolute most... Will sell ya my Kubota in the spring of your interested, Kitchener Ontario


What kind of accounts does that piece of equipment shine at?
How well would it clean up parking stalls at an apartment complex?


----------



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

Triple L said:


> You won't run a 10-16 on a 5 series... I have a 10-16 live edge on a m110gx or m6-111 equivalent and it's on its knees on a heavy storm... 9-15 at the absolute most... Will sell ya my Kubota in the spring of your interested, Kitchener Ontario


Thanks for the suggestion. Out of curiosity how does your 906H compare with the same size blade? Which is more productive?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I don’t have a 906 but a 908 with 
10-16 mp is a great combo I can confirm .

⛄


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

m_ice said:


> What kind of accounts does that piece of equipment shine at?
> How well would it clean up parking stalls at an apartment complex?


The dreaded parking spot cleanups, everyone forgot about those.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 9, 2007)

It's hard to tell without pictures but I'd do those with a skid steer and Kage plow if there isn't much of a drive between accounts. It's a robust and a less costly setup than a tractor setup in my experience. I like my compact Wacker WL37 loader setup as well with increase travel speed and comfort but it comes at a sizable cost over the skid steer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

After the crap we're pushing today, bigger the better.

Kage is inefficient compared to a hydraulic wing plow.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> After the crap we're pushing today, bigger the better.
> 
> Kage is inefficient compared to a hydraulic wing plow.


OMG that stuff was like silica beads and most places only an inch. I never seen a snowflake at all last night, well, there were two at Speedway.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

framer1901 said:


> OMG that stuff was like silica beads and most places only an inch. I never seen a snowflake at all last night, well, there were two at Speedway.


Wow, we had 2" in Grandville, 3" in SE GR (at least) and 6" on the northeast side of town.

244 got a workout.


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

We are running 5085m's with 108" HLA heavy duty high volume buckets and 5075e's with HLA 96" heavy duty high volume buckets. We have absolutely no problem doing apartment complexes or hotel/motel parking areas. They totally outshine any skid steer. They are faster, better visibility, travel speed is a big plus and they stack snow higher. Blades work nice only if you got a place to windrow it to and another unit to push it up. My personal unit is a 4066r equipped with a Frontier 8' snow push. Industrial tires and weights and I have no problem pushing 8 to 10" of dry snow 400 to 500 feet. They keep us happy but like anything they aren't for everyone.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow, we had 2" in Grandville, 3" in SE GR (at least) and 6" on the northeast side of town.
> 
> 244 got a workout.


A while ago there was a guy from Colorado Springs with a 244 and a Metal Pless, he had several video's he posted of his set up.
Also I think Broncofly in Ct is running a Case 321 with a Metal Pless and he's posted video's recently.
I'm having a hard time with a larger piece of equipment on a small lot that's broken up into a couple pieces.
Could be a different mind thought and or don't understand the intention of the tractor beyond the 4 acre<> lots.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

The accounts I have my 244 on are pretty good size overall but are very broken up. Skidsteer is actually best for them but in snows like today it is way too small and underpowered. 

Add in a 50% faster travel speed and it's a no-brainer. 

Actually, I'm cutting my own revenue by using it because it can stack so much better than a skid.

It's at least 50% more productive than the same HP skid.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Eagleviewpm said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Out of curiosity how does your 906H compare with the same size blade? Which is more productive?


My Kubota with 10-16 does everything, from a true actual 4 acre open parking lot with 1400' pushes, to tiny 80*80 parking lots to small tri Plex apartments... The tractor has the HP and weight to do the longer pushes but the loader is nice to push around corners which the tractor struggles with


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

906 can't handle a 10-16, would have to have a 910 or bigger... we have a 8-14 on it right now and would say that's the perfect combination


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wow, we had 2" in Grandville, 3" in SE GR (at least) and 6" on the northeast side of town.
> 
> 244 got a workout.


By 8am there was an inch but it wasn't snow, damn concrete. I just plowed the office, maybe 2" and it brings a diesel truck to a stop with back blade.

With the mess here, I'm sure all your entrances look fantastic


----------



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

White_Gold11 said:


> I don't have a 906 but a 908 with
> 10-16 mp is a great combo I can confirm .
> 
> ⛄


How does it do plowing wet heavy snow? What kind of production do you get out of it?


----------



## Eagleviewpm (Feb 11, 2019)

Triple L said:


> 906 can't handle a 10-16, would have to have a 910 or bigger... we have a 8-14 on it right now and would say that's the perfect combination


In today's storm I used a Bobcat S740 with single speed and a 8-14 HLA. The 4 acre site took 2.5hrs and I got half way through the 2 acre site in 30min then it started raining and couldn't push worth a damn. Took another 1.5 hrs for the rest. Then the small sites took way to long with all the tire spinning from the wet snow. I'd like to improve my efficiency on the current sites so I can add some more. Leaning towards a M5-111 with a 9-15 but like the idea of a 906 also. But also liked the versatility of the 8-14 for getting in between parked cars.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Triple L said:


> 906 can't handle a 10-16, would have to have a 910 or bigger... we have a 8-14 on it right now and would say that's the perfect combination


Very happy I went with a 9-15 on my 244 instead of a 10-16 as was recommended. Especially on days like yesterday.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 9, 2007)

*Mark OomkesPlowSite Fanatic*
*from Grand Rapids, MI*
*Messages: 24,123*
"After the crap we're pushing today, bigger the better.

Kage is inefficient compared to a hydraulic wing plow."

My perspective is coming from the initial post of wanting to buy a 4066 to improve efficiency on the listed lots. I totally agree bigger is better for long pushes and hydraulic wing plows are more efficient than the Kage system but bigger equipment and wing plows come at a pretty good cost.

My Cat 246C skid steer can push way more snow with a plow than my Kubota L5740 can with a plow and the Cat cost quite a bit less than the Kubota.

I think a 4600lbs 4066 would a be a step backwards from a 8800lb skid that we find out is the current equipment onsite.

No doubt a 12,000+ lbs 906 would be a good improvement.

I'm curious how a lighter M5-111 would push compared to the heavier 906.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Eagleviewpm said:


> How does it do plowing wet heavy snow? What kind of production do you get out of it?


We only receive ~2-4 really wet snows per year. I guess I can't say that it is proven in that regard. I do know when the going gets tuff our driver is unable to use scoop mode. We have larger loaders as relief to help on with on its larger properties when needed.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

CUCV said:


> *Mark OomkesPlowSite Fanatic*
> *from Grand Rapids, MI*
> *Messages: 24,123*
> "After the crap we're pushing today, bigger the better.
> ...


Hence why I said he's gonna need am m6 or he won't be happy... He just doesn't want to pay for a m6 lol, it's all about traction, not hp


----------



## wishfull (Nov 22, 2017)

H.P. and traction work together hand in hand. To little of either and there you sit.


----------

